# How a Pilot Sees the World



## Ken N Tx (Apr 13, 2015)

THIS IS FANTASTIC,  ENJOY !!!!               
.
A Lake in Pomerania, Poland

.
Amsterdam

.
Athens

.
Bac Son Valley, Vietnam

.
Barcelona


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 13, 2015)

Bern

.
Cape Town

.
Chicago

.
Dubrovnik

.
Central Park, New York City


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 13, 2015)

Giza Pyramids, Egypt

.
Mangroves in New Caledonia

.
Marina Bay, Dubai

.
Maze at Longleat, England

.
Meskendir Valley, Turkey

.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 13, 2015)

Moscow

.
Namib Desert, Namibia

Niagara Falls, U.S.A.

.
Paris

.
Rio de Janeiro

.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 13, 2015)

Seattle

.
Shanghai

.
Terraced Rice Fields, China

.
Tulip Fields, The Netherlands

.
Vancouver

.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 13, 2015)

Vatican City

Venice


----------



## Jackie22 (Apr 13, 2015)

Wow! Amazing, thank you for posting.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 13, 2015)

I've seen most of those photos before Ken, they're stunning, thanks for sharing them again.

Sometimes we passengers get to see some beautiful sights too from a plane, these are photos I took myself on a flight to and from Spain using just my phone..


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 13, 2015)

Love these photos, Ken.  When we fly on Emirates they have a camera pointing down and one ahead and when it's not cloudy or dark I always put one of those on my screen to watch if I'm not watching a movie.  The best ones I've seen so far are over Ethiopia and near Dubai.  I always sit in an aisle seat so I've never taken any photos out of the window.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 13, 2015)

Beautiful. Thanks, Ken.


----------



## oldman (Apr 14, 2015)

In the 33 years that I flew for United, I never took any pictures. I did take pictures as a passenger, but God only knows where they are. Ever since we moved into this home that we are in now, I haven't been able to find much of anything that I have looked for. But anyway, I have never flown internationally as a pilot, but domestically, to me, the best site was always when I could see the airport's runway where I was to land. Having a visual approach means clear skies and an easier landing. For flyers that are nervous, don't be. An ILS approach is also very safe.


----------



## Glinda (Apr 14, 2015)

These are all beautiful shots, Ken.  Many of them brought back memories of places I've been.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 14, 2015)

I'd like the window seat please.


----------

